# Ahhh! Rash!!



## Amanda Panda (Aug 9, 2006)

So I have a dilemma. Sorry if someone's posted a similar topic before... I didn't want to search through all of the threads.
But here's my problem: I must be allergic to something, because I am pretty much one giant rash most of the time. I have one on my lower stomach from belt buckles/buttons on jeans and one on my chest and left arm that I think are heat rashes.
I went to a dermatologist last winter, but he said there wasn't really anything I could do about them. 
Does anyone know something I could use to at least make them less visible and itchy?

Thanks.

-Amanda


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

hydrocortizone cream


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 9, 2006)

lots of people have atopic dermatitis of some sort. you might have a nickel allergy if you are getting a rash from your belt buckle, since most metals that buckles are made out are alloys that contain nickel for strength. if you are wearing watches, necklaces, bracelettes and rings that are irritating you, they probably have nickel in them as well. metals like surgical stainless steel and titanium cause the least ammount of problems. hope that helps.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 10, 2006)

Change your laundry detergents to fragrance free formulas.


----------



## L0VELY (Jan 3, 2007)

I get rashes from belt buckles and from the inside of the buttons on jeans. I went to the doctor YEARS ago, and he told me to apply clear nailpolish on the surface of the metal.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 9, 2020)

Amanda Panda said:


> So I have a dilemma. Sorry if someone's posted a similar topic before... I didn't want to search through all of the threads.
> But here's my problem: I must be allergic to something, because I am pretty much one giant rash most of the time. I have one on my lower stomach from belt buckles/buttons on jeans and one on my chest and left arm that I think are heat rashes.
> I went to a dermatologist last winter, but he said there wasn't really anything I could do about them.
> Does anyone know something I could use to at least make them less visible and itchy?
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience. 

You might possibly be dealing with some sort of allergy (environmental or diet-related).

I'd check to see if something is off with your diet or environment.


----------

